# Anyone Want To Help Me Save This Guy For Christmas???



## CharmedMinis (Dec 9, 2006)

Went to our local auction today, goes on every 3 months. There is usually a pen of minis. Well this time it's really bad. But this guy stood out. He is probably between 6 and 10 months old, really tiny, and nothing but bones. His feet are horrid and he is dragging one back leg. Has alot of heat in his hock and his patella pops if you move his leg around.

But the worst part is that his jaw is broken. It's healed somewhat, but badly, you can't get a finger into his mouth and he can barely eat.

I have already spoken to my vet about prognosis and he said it would be a wait and see if we got him. They can't re-break it because it sounds to him likes it's already healed too much. And it could get worse as he ages and adult teeth try to come in.

So this guy might be a lost cause, but I'd like to at least give him a worry free home for a time if nothing else. Chances are if someone buys him from around here, it will be for the cute factor and they won't even notice his jaw. I didn't notice until I checked!

He also has a rattle in his chest.

I have no problem trying to recuperate him and I have a spot for him too. Vet and farrier bills are no problem.

My worry from going to these auctions in the past is that because he's "cute" his price will get run up and I don't have much cash right now to hand over. There were already many people today looking at him because "he is so cute".

I already talked to one person that's going to try to help me buy him.........but thought I'd ask here and see if anyone else, including CMHR, would be willing to donate even just a little bit to try to get this guy out of a bad situation.

Sorry the pics are sooooo bad, they were taken with my cell phone and it was too bright!

He goes through the auction ring tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## kaykay (Dec 10, 2006)

have you talked to gini A?? cmhr rules on auction are we only bid if no one else does. we never bid against someone. The reason is it wouldnt be right to bid against someone giving a horse a home.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 10, 2006)

How do you feel about standing up and shaming them????

Wish I could come with you- will the Humane Society not be at the auction or am I living on another planet??

The RSPCA is absolutely mind bogglingly USELESS < BUT they would not allow this chap through an auction ring and they have reps at all auctions.

Might be worth calling someone, bar that, wait til I get there





Good Luck- if you get him I will help.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 10, 2006)

Its minis like this that NEED HELP and do need to get to a KNOWLEDGEABLE home, where they can receive the proper care. Lindsey, I hope there IS something you can do to help this little guy out, at least give him a chance. Corinne


----------



## stanlee (Dec 10, 2006)

Corrine:





I hate to tell you this but that poor mini in the pictures above ( God Bless him) could be the little colt RUNT that was SAVED!!!! When I saw this post it really hit home!!! It was like going out in the barn and looking at him. HOW SAD!!!!! I have both of the smallest colts here on our farm. Look at Kays post of the Vet report. A scale of 3 out of 9 and 4 out of 9 are not healthy horses!!!! Also to let everyone know Runt and Teddy Bear are feeling better and had a little outside time today. I took picutres and will try to post them later... Just thought I would try to add a little light on the situation...LEE


----------



## virginia (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh my God...is there anyway to find out what happened to him? Can we still get him? Please everyone when something like this comes up CALL one of us. Especially when time is so short. We make exceptions to circumstances as bad as this, that poor little guy. Charmed Minis What can we do?? I didn't get on line yesterday and never saw this. PLEASE, PLEASE CALL us when time is so short. I pray there is a way we can still get him.

Ginny StP


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 10, 2006)

Ginny, I am so happy to hear that you have jumped in here and are going to try to help. I just hope its not to late. This little guy is definitely in need and needs to go to a home that is knowledgeable on care, Stanlee, the point that I was TRYING to make in my post was exactly for horses like this. Its horses like this that would probably score a 1 on body scoring that definitely do NEED help, over horses that even tho--there not up to our standards of care, are still being fed, watered, and have shelter, if you look at the website where yours came from you will see what I mean, its not filthy, and the horses (adults) dont look bad! There are hundreds of horses out there that need a extra dose of TLC, but are not considered RESCUES. I still say alot of people need to learn what the term RESCUE truly means. (worms, long winter coats, and lice, I am just talking avg here not the extreme of worms or lice, do not mean rescue) This little guy in the pictures is a perfect example of a RESCUE in NEED. I am praying that Lindsey was able to get him, and CMHR will find the perfect home for him. So many horses can be helped with understanding and care. Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 10, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Very well said MeadowRidge! I totally agree with you. I also agree with you, Ginny and am very glad that you feel this way and have reminded people to call one of you if it is very short notice. I HOPE that it wasn't too late and Lindsey was able to get the little guy. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Lindsey, any update on the mini? Please let us know something when you can. There are a lot of people concerned about this little guy. (((((((HUGS))))))) to him where ever he is... Shannon [/SIZE]


----------



## Gini (Dec 10, 2006)

I have the vet reports and the farrier reports and these horses were in dire need of rescuing.

All have full loads of worms and lice like you wouldn't believe. I am only going on what the vet

report and the farrier reports have said. There are varing degrees of rescue. To me putting

these mini's in a pen with no water and corn fines for feed constitutes a need. Yes they were under cover but were in such cramped quarters they couldn't move. They are going to be wormed slowly so they don't

get impacted. They have been put on special feeding schedule so their little bodies can tolerate good

feed. I will be adding the farrier report to this message and people can see for themselves. I do not want to

see this get all blown out of proportion after all this is about helping the mini's. In talking to 3 AZ vets the scoring of 3 and 4 out of 9 is terrible. They do not think anything below a 5 is good at all. One Vet I talked to is with the University of Arizona veterinary school of medicine. He has seen the pictures and the other vet's reports and he is very saddened by the condition of the babies.


----------



## stanlee (Dec 10, 2006)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Ginny, I am so happy to hear that you have jumped in here and are going to try to help. I just hope its not to late. This little guy is definitely in need and needs to go to a home that is knowledgeable on care, Stanlee, the point that I was TRYING to make in my post was exactly for horses like this. Its horses like this that would probably score a 1 on body scoring that definitely do NEED help, over horses that even tho--there not up to our standards of care, are still being fed, watered, and have shelter, if you look at the website where yours came from you will see what I mean, its not filthy, and the horses (adults) dont look bad! There are hundreds of horses out there that need a extra dose of TLC, but are not considered RESCUES. I still say alot of people need to learn what the term RESCUE truly means. (worms, long winter coats, and lice, I am just talking avg here not the extreme of worms or lice, do not mean rescue) This little guy in the pictures is a perfect example of a RESCUE in NEED. I am praying that Lindsey was able to get him, and CMHR will find the perfect home for him. So many horses can be helped with understanding and care. Corinne


Corrine

Are the people friends of yours? Did you personally go there and see these 2 colts and place your hands on there bodies and feel all the boney prominences? Should a 5 - 6 month old colt weigh 51# or 62#?? I have no hard feelings or animosity for anyone. It is not my place to judge others. I leave that up to God the almighty.

I don't have the website where Runt and Teddy Bear came from. Teddy Bear and Runt are not mine. They belong to CMHR. I am just a tool that is happy to provide them the essentials needed to get them back to general good health so they can blossom into the wonderful colts they should be. When they are ready and under the direction of CMHR I pray they get adopted into a wonderful loving home.

I am a 40 year old man. Common as an old shoe. I have raised and been around horses for 35 of those 40 years. I am a Registered Nurse in an Intensive Care Unit and have been for the last 22 years. I feel I have the knowledge, experience, and background to know what RESCUE means. You state in your post above that the "adult horses don't look bad!" Shouldn't the foals look good to? In my opinion the Sorrel/White colt that I have here ( RUNT ) could be the poor mini in this post. He is in the same body condition as the mini pictures above. The only thing he lacks is a broken jaw. I guess my point being is that you are scoring the above colt as a 1 for a body score from the pictures and I agree he probably is a 1 and in DIRE need of medical attention and LOVE, proper FEED ect... But I get the feeling you think Runt and Teddy Bear were in good shape and ok. This is where I must disagree!! I would love to talk with you if you would like. Instead of tying up the forum. Please feel free to email me at [email protected] . Again I am not angry or upset with anyone. Life is to short for that!!!

I would like to give my extreme thanks to a few people though. The VERY KIND PERSON WHO contacted CMHR for it's help. Gini A. for all the emails and fast phone calls in preparation for picking up Runt and Teddy Bear. Dr. Betty for seeing Runt and Teddy Bear on such short notice. And for the great medical care.

CMHR in general. THIS GROUP IS FANTASTIC and I consider it an honor to assist you in the small way I am.

Please let me know what I can do to try and help the poor Mini in this post. And I apologize for taking up space here about Runt and Teddy Bear...........LEE


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 10, 2006)

Lee, No, I do not know these people personally, but person #1 had been in contact with me 2 weeks prior to going to cmhr, and the story had changed considerable after it was posted here. THANK YOU for giving them the home which they do deserve. I am sure you will do a wonderful job getting them back on the road to recovery. If you would like to talk more about this here is my email [email protected] Geni, this AMYS HORSESHOEING is a northeast Wisc. farrier am I correct?? Corinne


----------



## kaykay (Dec 10, 2006)

im going to go ahead and lock this thread. first i want to say when i read this this morning i read too fast and didnt see that he had a broken jaw. I did send lyndsay a pm but she never replied. As ginny said people have to CALL us when something is urgent. I know my phone number is listed at the top thread on this forum and others are on our website.

corrine ive been emailing you but never got a reply?? You know i very much respect your opinion and you have always been a huge help to me! I really hate that you have bad feelings about the horses we got. I know for sure they are rescues in every sense of the word. Rescue really does mean a lot of different things. Sometimes people turn perfectly healthy horses over to us only because they had a life event or cant afford to feed them. So are they are a rescue horse?? well yes and no. Not everything is black and white or life would be so much simpler



Those two small colts would have never made it thru winter in their current condition. To head into cold weather underweight, with an upper respitory infection and full of parasites spells disaster for any horse but especially a weanling. To ME that is way below any respectable breeders standard of care. Both of these colts if not treated would have i feel sure been down with pnemonia soon.


----------

